# How Long Does It Take For A Indian stick insect egg to hatch?



## connors53

My Indian Stick insect have layed its eggs 2 days ago i was wondreing how long does it take to hatch, and when can you see sighns of wen its ready???


----------



## mrC

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/spiders-inverts/176704-indian-stick-insect-eggs.html


----------



## connors53

*Eggs*

On 1 website it will say 1-2 months on another it will say 4 months on another it will say 6-7 months and on 1 post on this it says 9 months.:lol2:


----------



## joeyboy

i think the reason is there can often be a gap between the first egg hatching and the last one. For example a friend of mine who bought Indian stick insect eggs to try out stick insects had a span of around 8 weeks between his first stick hatching and the last one, not sure if that's usually the case as i don't know a whole lot about hatching times but it might explain why sites are different.


----------



## Slinkies mum

Depends a lot on the hatching conditions. I had one aretaon assperimus hatch after only 6 wks but none of the others have so far. Try to keep mine damp at mid 30's. It's just a waiting game really.


----------



## Slinkies mum

Slinkies mum said:


> Depends a lot on the hatching conditions. I had one aretaon assperimus hatch after only 6 wks but none of the others have so far. Try to keep mine damp at mid 30's. It's just a waiting game really.


OOOOPS sorry meant mid 20,s


----------



## Ashley cook

*hatching time.*

on all the websites i have been on its is 1 month to over a year but tbh it all depends on how they are handled and the conditions there kept in.


----------



## Emogirl1584

*Advice*

Hi, 
I own a stick insect. 
i got it when it was the size of my thumb nail. now it is the size of my hand.
my sister has two. they are both girls (my one is a boy) 
One day when me and my sister was cleaning the cage we found an egg,
and another, and another we now have 19 eggs. if you have a boy and a girl the should start mating:blush: when they are
2x the size of ur pinki finger
don't worry they will mate. I thought they wouldn't but they did.
when they are double the size of your pinki finger, you should put a container of *MOIST * soil and put the eggs in. burry them a cm down.
and every time you clean out their cage, check for eggs. 
Coz you don't want to throw out eggs!:gasp:


----------



## ip3kid

Emogirl1584 said:


> Hi,
> I own a stick insect.
> i got it when it was the size of my thumb nail. now it is the size of my hand.
> my sister has two. they are both girls (my one is a boy)
> One day when me and my sister was cleaning the cage we found an egg,
> and another, and another we now have 19 eggs. if you have a boy and a girl the should start mating:blush: when they are
> 2x the size of ur pinki finger
> don't worry they will mate. I thought they wouldn't but they did.
> when they are double the size of your pinki finger, you should put a container of *MOIST * soil and put the eggs in. burry them a cm down.
> and every time you clean out their cage, check for eggs.
> Coz you don't want to throw out eggs!:gasp:


Your wrong, Indians are the same sex i think. And they should always have a moist substrate to help shed to the next instar, and i had more success with a cricket tub, with damp kitchen roll, and a milk cap with a little bit of tissue in that(not wet) with the eggs on that, all 98 hatched, 

And actually, some people do throw out eggs, as they get wayyyyyyyyyy too many of them.


----------



## ip3kid

Oh and welcome to the forum!​


----------



## Craigory

The Male version died off, somehow the females produce eggs themselfs. Weird i know!! Eggs hatch by the day but can take upto 9months. 

Good luck with Hatching them, Please do keep us updated when they hatch.... Sadly mine are too young to hatch (only 1 month old)


----------



## Slinkies mum

Indians are parthenogenic and do not require males to lay fertile eggs. Around 4 months is average for hatching , they are very robust and eat just about anything but mainly privet and bramble. They literally lay tonnes of eggs and can get out of hand. Pop excess eggs in the freezer B4 discarding as they will hatch in the British summer.


----------



## connors53

U probaly dnt have a male stick insect because there rare. u got 1 male for every 10,000 females...........if u do have a male. it shud have red spots on its belly.


----------



## connors53

Craigory said:


> The Male version died off, somehow the females produce eggs themselfs. Weird i know!! Eggs hatch by the day but can take upto 9months.
> 
> Good luck with Hatching them, Please do keep us updated when they hatch.... Sadly mine are too young to hatch (only 1 month old)


Yh they hatched a few months ago and now have over 100-So I released 10 into my privet busy in the summer! Never seen them since. But alol the new hatchlings have now got red legs so im prepared for another load lol!


----------



## katwoodzy2k

Hi
It took my indian stick insects eggs 3 months to hatch. I kept them in a plastic container on some tissue at room temperature and sprayed every 1-2 days and 87 out of 100 hundred eggs hatched !!! 
Good luck with yours :2thumb:


----------



## Craigory

This is a bump i know! But I'm confused

I cleaned my stick insect out 5days ago, no eggs in the tank as i washed it out. Cleaned it out again today and i found a new born stick insect with egg still attached to his leg. People say it varies on how long they take to hatch but 5days a bit different to what i've read up on. Anyone else experienced this? I've eggs about 3months old and still aint hatched yet this one takes just 5days. It seem's healthy very fast little thing just gotta see if it's eating now

Regards
Craig


----------



## Slinkies mum

Must have been an old egg tucked away and the soaking may have prompted hatching. Did the egg case come away OK? 
Stick insect hatch times are impossible to pin down. I have eggs laid from Dec to May hatching together now. I always keep them for a long time after their expected hatch date. One trick I was told about to test older eggs is to drop them in water (only for a couple of seconds) the good ones will sink, the dried out ones float. I only do this with very old eggs tho as you can damage them.


----------



## beardys

h, i've just been reading this and tought i would check the ones i brought that were laid in november and two have hached!!!! i'm a dad again lol:2thumb:


----------



## memmarmite

Thought I'd pop into this thread while it's at the top. I've got six Indians. They all hatched at the same sort of time, and all but one are now fully grown. The last one... she's about half the size of my other girls, she hasn't shed in weeks, her abdomen is a different shape to the others (it's sort of a closed tulip shape) and she's way more active than the rest of them. She seems to eat more than the others too! Her behaviour is slightly different - she doesn't play dead like the others, she seems totally fearless and climbs into my hand at every available opportunity.

Wiki says: "There are no reports of males, although in captivity gynandromorphs (individuals with both female and male characteristics) are sometimes reared." Am wondering whether this is the case with my little runty stick! It'd certainly explain why she's so different to the others. Thoughts?


----------

